# Lombard Snowblower



## Russ Zak (Jan 4, 2011)

I just purchased a 3 stage Lombard Groundskeeper Snowblower Model # 164 P6, Serial # 4823; with a Tecumseh engine model # H60-T51260 and serial # 4276 05447. This snowblower was manufactured by American Lincoln Corp of Toledo Ohio. 

I have not been able to find any information about it. If anyone has information about this snowblower or engine or manufacturer then send it my way: I will be grateful.

Thanks,

Russ


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is a link to the engine manual.

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


----------

